# Wanted: Lunch for Old, Retired, Expats (Bangkok)



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm trying to find any informal groups of old expats who get together for lunch and conversation. Other old, fat, bald, curmudgeons like myself, who've been in Thailand enough years so that “rose colored glasses” are long gone. Get together to talk about life here and maybe can help each other about the inevitable problems that come up. Anything like that around Bangkok??

But daytime only, because thoughtful conversation impossible if “meet for a beer” in a bar with loud noise, pestering women, etc.

As for that web site “Meetups”, I've tried a couple of those already: Waste of time.

When I've mentioned this other other expats, all say, “Great idea!” But when I then say, “How about Wednesday, the 15th, at Bourbon Street restaurant,” then the excuses start: “Can't. I play golf on Wednesdays.” “Can't. The wife goes to Big-C on Wednesdays, and I have to help her carry the bags”. Etc.

Years ago (I've been here 15 years) old expats used to say hello to each other, strike up conversations, sometimes continue over lunch or just coffee. Had many pleasant and worthwhile conversations like that. These days, not at all -- in my experience. Is there any way to find pleasant conversations like that among old expats here?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Old Farts*

I can't help you in Bangkok. C'mon down to Phuket!
After 20 years of living here, I've found that unless a person has a real job, or is actually retired, they're here long term, because they're running/hiding from something. Don't believe anything they say.


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> After 20 years of living here, I've found that unless a person has a real job, or is actually retired, they're here long term, because they're running/hiding from something. Don't believe anything they say.


Bigfoot, I believe you.
Your comment fits exactly with my observations. 
Would make a worthwhile topic for conversation over lunch.


----------

